# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  सबसे घटिया टैबलेट

## ravi chacha

सरकार संचालित BEL (भारत इलैक्ट्रोनिक्स लिमिटेड) ने सरकारी कार्यों  हेतु टैबलेट कम्प्यूटर बनाया है जिसका उपयोग इस समय जनगणना में हो रहा है।  जनगणना ड्यूटी में मुझे इसका उपयोग ‘करना पड़ा’ जिस आधार पर मैं यह समीक्षा  लिख रहा हूँ। आइये पहले नजर डालते हैं इसकी स्पैसिफिकेशन पर।
» ४५० मेगाहर्ट्ज प्रोसैसर
» २५६ ऍमबी रैम
» ७ इंच रजिस्टिव टचस्क्रीन (८००x४८० पिक्सल रिजॉल्यूशन)
» दो जीबी स्टोरेज, मेमोरी कार्ड (बड़ा ऍसडी) स्लॉट
» दो यूऍसबी २.० पोर्ट
» एक लैन (RJ45 इथरनेट) पोर्ट
» न ब्ल्यूटुथ, न वाइ-फाइ, न ३जी तथा न जीपीआरऍस
» कोई कैमरा नहीं
» इनबिल्ट स्पीकर, ३.५ ऍमऍम ऑडियो इन (माइक्रोफोन) तथा ऑडियो आउट (हैडफोन) जैक
» टैक्स्ट ऍण्ट्री हेतु अलग से भौतिक कीबोर्ड
» ऍण्ड्रॉइड २.२ (फ्रोयो)
» ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट नहीं
यह  एक मोटा और भारी टैबलेट है। इसमें बाबा आदम के जमाने का प्रोसैसर है। रैम  भी बहुत कम है, आजकल ठीक-ठाक टैबलेट में ५१२ ऍमबी आम है। इसकी स्पीड  माशाअल्लाह ऐसी है कि कछुआ भी शर्मिन्दा हो जाय। टैक्स्ट ऍण्ट्री हेतु अलग  से एक कीबोर्ड है जो कि एक केस में बना है, टैबलेट को केस में लगाकर यह  नेटबुक जैसा बन जाता है। टचस्क्रीन बहुत ही बेकार है, तीन-तीन बार टच करने  पर काम होता है इसलिये इसकी बजाय इसके साथ दिये गये कीबोर्ड से काम ज्यादा  सही होता है। स्क्रीन के नकारापन की कल्पना कीजिये कि किसी ड्रॉपडाउन बॉक्स  में से उपयुक्त विकल्प चुनने में टच करने की बजाय कीबोर्ड की ऍरो कीज़ से  चुनने में कम समय लगता है। गति इतनी धीमी है कि किसी कार्य को करने के लिये  बटन दबाने पर उसे होने में कई सैकेंड लग जाते हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

जनगणना कार्य में इस टैबलेट का उपयोग हो रहा है। इस टैबलेट पर काम करना एक सजा है। कई-कई बार क्लिक करने पर मैन्यू खुलते हैं। टैबलेट के ऑनस्क्रीन वर्चुअल कीबोर्ड को तो भूल ही जाइये, संलग्न भौतिक कीबोर्ड से कुछ टाइप करो तो कई सैकेंड बाद वे स्क्रीन पर उभरते हैं। स्क्रीन को नीचे स्क्रॉल करना हो तो टच करके होगी ही नहीं कीबोर्ड के डाउन ऍरो की से ही होगी वो भी झटके खा-खा कर। ऍण्ड्रॉइड में कॉपी-पेस्ट का विकल्प तो होता है (स्क्रीन पर पिंच करके मैन्यू आ जाता है) लेकिन टचस्क्रीन के घटिया होने के चलते दोबारा टाइप करके उससे जल्दी काम हो जाता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने, धन्यवाद

----------


## ravi chacha

टैबलेट का बैट्री बैकअप बहुत कम है, दो-तीन घंटे के लगातार प्रयोग से जवाब दे देता है। शुक्र है कि एक ऍक्सटर्नल बैट्री साथ में दी गयी है जिससे कुछ काम चल जाता है। टैबलेट में एक और बीमारी है, कई बार काम करते-करते खुद ही रीस्टार्ट या हैंग हो जाता है। हैंग हो जाने पर पीछे का पेंच खोलकर बैट्री निकालकर दोबारा लगानी पड़ती है। जनगणना का सॉफ्टवेयर ऐसा है कि जिसमें सारा काम करने के बाद ही अन्त में सेव का  विकल्प आता है, बीच-बीच में सेव नहीं कर सकते। इस कारण रीस्टार्ट या हैंग होने की स्थिति में सारा डाटा (जिस परिवार की ऍण्ट्री कर रहे हैं) नष्ट हो जाता है तथा झक मारकर नये सिरे से दोबारा ऍण्टर करना पड़ता है। साथ ही सॉफ्टवेयर में एक बार सेव हो जाने के बाद ऍडिट नहीं कर सकते जिस कारण कोई गलती हो जाने पर बिना सेव  किये बाहर निकलकर दोबारा सारा डाटा डालना पड़ता है। ऐसी स्थितियों में जिस घर में जनगणना के लिये गये हैं उनके सामने हमारी अजीब स्थिति हो जाती है, इसलिये हम लोग रजिस्टर पर सारा डाटा लिखते रहते हैं ताकि कोई गड़बड़ होने पर दोबारा ऍण्ट्री की जा सके। हर प्रगणक को एक ऑपरेटर मिला हुआ है जिसका काम प्रगणक द्वारा प्राप्त की गयी जानकारी को टैबलेट में डालना है। अधिकतर समझदार प्रगणक सारा डाटा रजिस्टर पर लिखते हैं जिसे बाद में उनका ऑपरेटर टैबलेट में डालता है क्योंकि यदि सीधे टैबलेट पर ऍण्ट्री करने बैठो तो एक परिवार में ही आधा घण्टा लग जाता है, बीच में गड़बड़ हो गयी तो दोबारा सब कुछ पूछो। वैसे सरकार ने ऑपरेटर उपलब्ध करवाने के लिये ठेका प्राइवेट कम्पनियों को दिया है जिन्होंने ऐसे अप्रशिक्षित ऑपरेटर उपलब्ध करवाये हैं कि कई प्रगणकों को खुद ही टैबलेट में डाटा डालना पड़ रहा है, इस बारे में विस्तार से अलग से लिखूँगा।

----------


## ravi chacha

टैबलेट के संलग्न कीबोर्ड में कुञ्जियाँ काफी छोटी हैं जिस कारण उस पर टाइप करना सुविधाजनक नहीं। बहुत छोटी कुञ्जियों के चलते टच टाइपिंग (सभी अंगुलियों से) तो हो ही नहीं सकती, दो अंगुलियों से ही काम करना पड़ता है। एक अच्छी बात है कि यूऍसबी पोर्ट में कम्प्यूटर वाला सामान्य यूऍसबी कीबोर्ड भी लगा सकते हैं जिससे टैक्स्ट इनपुट में काफी सुविधा हो जाती है। सामान्य कीबोर्ड की अल्फाबॅट कुञ्जियाँ तथा ऊपर की अंकों वाली कुञ्जियाँ काम करती हैं, बगल का अंकों वाला कीपैड (नमपैड) काम नहीं करता। यूऍसबी माउस भी काम करता है यानि स्क्रीन पर माउस प्वाइंटर आ जाता है जिससे किसी चीज को क्लिक किया जा सकता है लेकिन वह किसी टुन्न शराबी की तरह घिसट-घिसट कर बहुत स्लो चलता है जिस कारण माउस कामयाब नहीं। हालाँकि मैनुअल में यूऍसबी पोर्ट द्वारा पैन ड्राइव को चलाने की बात कही गयी है परन्तु वास्तव में पैन ड्राइव लगाने पर वह चलती नहीं क्योंकि उसके लिये यूऍसबी ऑन-द-गो सुविधा होनी चाहिये जो कि इस टैबलेट में तो होने से रही।

----------


## ravi chacha

टैबलेट में ३जी तथा वाइ-फाइ तो दूर ब्ल्यूटुथ तक नहीं है। इंटरनेट चलाने के लिये एकमात्र तरीका इथरनेट पोर्ट का है जिसमें लैन केबल लगाकर नेट चलाया जा सकता है। टैबलेट और कम्प्यूटर के बीच डाटा ट्राँसफर करना बहुत ही दुरूह कार्य है। इसके लिये पीसी पर ऍफटीपी सर्वर सैट करके टैबलेट में ऍफटीपी क्लाइंट चलाकर डाटा ट्राँसफर करना पड़ता है। आम कम्प्यूटर उपयोक्ता के लिये तो यह बहुत कठिन कार्य है। टैबलेट में सीमित मात्रा में ऍप्लिकेशन हैं। इसमें ऍण्ड्रॉइड मार्केट भी नहीं जिससे और ऍप्लिकेशन डाली जा सकें। साथ ही पीसी कनैक्टिविटी कठिन होने के के चलते उन्हें डाउनलोड करके टैबलेट में कॉपी कर मैनुअली इंस्टाल करना भी सरल नहीं।

टैबलेट में इनबिल्ट ब्राउजर स्काइफायर है जिसमें किसी वेबसाइट को खोलने पर दुनिया जहान के विज्ञापन झेलने पड़ते हैं। पता नहीं क्या सोचकर बेल वालों ने स्टॉक ऍण्ड्रॉइड ब्राउजर (ऍण्ड्रॉइड का डिफॉल्ट ब्राउजर) निकालकर इसे डाला है। टैबलेट में यट्यूब प्लेयर है लेकिन यट्यूब वीडियो चलाने पर उसमें केवल ऑडियो ही चला, वीडियो कई सैकेंडों के बाद आया भी तो हैंग हो जाता है यानि एक ही दृश्य रुका रहता है जबकि पीछे ऑडियो चलता रहता है। कुल मिलाकर टैबलेट में इंटरनेट चलाने का अनुभव बेकार रहा।

चलिये माना इस टैबलेट को मनोरंजन नहीं सरकारी कामों के लिये बनाया गया है तो भी इसकी  कार्यप्रणाली तो ठीक-ठाक होती। अभी तो हाल यह है कि इसने जनगणना कार्य को कागजी काम से आसान बनाने की बजाय और मुश्किल बना दिया है। अगर सरकार इस टैबलेट पर दूसरे सरकारी काम भी कराना चाहती है तो कल्पना कीजिये कितने मानव श्रम की बर्बादी होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

विश्वास नहीं होता कि ईवीऍम (इलैक्ट्रॉनिक वोटिंग मशीन) जैसी बेहतरीन मशीन बनाने वाले बेल ने इतना बेकार टैबलेट बनाया। एक तरफ जहाँ ईवीऍम ने मास्टरों का काम (चुनाव ड्यूटी में) बेहद आसान कर दिया वहीं इस टैबलेट ने उनका काम (जनगणना में) बेहद मुश्किल कर दिया है। कुल मिलाकर यह टैबलेट दुनिया का शायद सबसे घटिया टैबलेट है। शायद इसीलिये बेल ने शर्म के मारे अपनी वेबसाइट पर उत्पादों में इसका नाम शामिल नहीं किया है। बेल के इस टैबलेट को पूर्णतया स्वदेशी बताया जा रहा है (आकाश का निर्माण इंग्लैंड की कम्पनी ने किया है), यदि स्वदेशी टैबलेट ऐसा बनाना है तो उससे विदेशी भला। ऐसे टैबलेट के द्वारा स्वदेशी शब्द को क्यों बदनाम किया जा रहा है। सुना है कि बेल ने इसे पाँच महीनों में विकसित और जारी किया, भाई थोड़ा और टाइम लेता लेकिन ढंग की चीज बनाता। पता चला है कि बेल ने ग्रामीण विकास मन्त्रालय के गरीबी सर्वेक्षण हेतु लगभग ३००० रुपये वाला सौर ऊर्जा वाला टैबलेट भी बनाया है। अगर वह भी ऐसा ही बेकार होगा तो सरकार को चाहिये कि उसे उपयोग करने की बजाय कोई चाइनीज टैबलेट उपयोग करे, वे इससे कहीं बेहतर होंगे।

कुल मिलाकर यह टैबलेट कबाड़ है, यह शायद दुनिया का सबसे घटिया टैबलेट होगा। इस पर काम करना एक सजा है, मन करता है कि इसे किसी ट्रक के नीचे दे दिया जाय पर ऐसा कर नहीं सकते। हम इन्तजार कर रहे हैं कि कब काम निपटे और इससे पीछा छूटे।

----------


## ravi chacha

> अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने, धन्यवाद


भैया अपने यहाँ तो कहावत है महंगा रोए एक बार सस्ता रोए बार बार। दुआ करता हूँ जनगणना जल्दी पूरी हो।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जनगणना ड्यूटी में मुझे इसका उपयोग ‘करना पड़ा’ जिस आधार पर मैं यह समीक्षा  लिख रहा हूँ। 
> ।


मित्र आप जनगणना विभाग मैं कार्य करते हौ क्या ?

----------


## hardeepmaan

*अरे भाई आप ने कमाल की जानकारी दी बहुत-बहुत धन्वाद मेरा फ्रेंड तो इसे आर्डर करने वाला था*

----------


## swami ji

हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ,,,सही हे बात मेने जब उसेदेखा था तब मुझे ये सब मालीम हो गया था ,, पर ..ये भारत देश हे दोस्तों ,,एस में सब मुन्किन हे ,,, ...रेपो ......

----------


## hashu

aakash teblet jo 3000 me de rahe he ushki bat kar rahe ho

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छी जानकारी है ,,,,,,ऐसे लोग जो इसको पाने के लिए लालएत हैं उनको सबक मिल जाएगी ,,,,वैसे मेरे कॉलेज मे भी यह योजना आई थी मैने आर्डर भेज दिया है ,,,,,अगर यह सूत्र पहले देख लेती तो ऐसा न करती

----------


## Rated R

ये आपका अनुभव है?

----------


## badboy123455

*हा हा हा बहुत ही शानदार लेख हे इसे पढकर तो कोई इस टेबलेट को ना ले 

लगता हे आपको काफी दुखी किया हे इसने*

----------

